# TIVA Clarification



## mb12345 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I have been providing some billing and coding guidance for our PICU providers on Conscious Sedation vs MAC.  Specifically when they should be billing for Conscious Sedation and when they are to use MAC codes. 

Now they are using the term TIVA and want to know how that relates to Conscious Sedation vs MAC.  Has anyone heard this term before?  Does it even relate to the coding?  From what I have been able to research, it only pertains to a classification of drugs?

Any clarification on this issue would be greatly appreciates.  

Thanks!
Mary Beth Camacho, CPC


----------



## diane1217 (Jan 7, 2010)

TIVA stands for totally intravenous anesthesia


----------



## mb12345 (Jan 8, 2010)

So it has nothing to do with coding aspect, correct?  TIVA would be classified under 00100-01999 procedure codes?

Thanks


----------

